# DF64P



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,

Just wanted to give my opinions on the new DF64P. I have been using it for a few weeks but haven’t seen much talk on the forums or many reviews tbh.

Pros

Looks great imo. I like the wood accents and the Matt black finish
build quality feels great, very sturdy and well put together out of the box
retention is superb. I do use RDT and bellows but check the pictures below to see how little retention there was after a few kilos had been through the grinder
speed of grind and noise (when comparing to my previous grinder)
plenty of accessories including dose cup, brush, dose funnel plus spare rubber grips for portafilter holder

Cons

the adjustment isn’t good. It doesn’t feel nice to adjust and I never feel confident when making an adjustment to dial in. Also, why, why, why not have the small little adjustment lever slightly longer so that it is closer to the numbers and in a pointed shape rather than square.
you need to use RDT and bellows
even with RDT and bellows you will get some static and loose grounds stuck on the grinder
anti popcorning accessory is separate from the bellows and adds another 7-8cm in height if fitted
dosing cup is cheap plastic. Metal would have been better
portafilter slips out of holder if left unattended

Overall I really enjoy using the grinder. I’ve always steered clear of grinders that require bellows as they always look ugly and out of place almost like and after thought, but honestly I think the bellows look ok with this grinder and I enjoy using them too. Plus with such a low retention when using them it’s win win. It’s also nice to try another flat burr grinder again as most of my previous grinders have been conical burr sets and I didn’t fancy trying another Mignon as I am not to keen on them. I think the only real annoyance is the grind size adjustment, I know the original DF64 community were great at coming up with solutions to issues with the grinders so maybe that is one they will solve one day. Overall I’d recommend the grinder to anyone looking for an espresso based grinder.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you for your review. 

I will ask what nearly everyone is gonna ask....how does this compare to your Niche ?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Rincewind said:


> Thank you for your review.
> 
> I will ask what nearly everyone is gonna ask....how does this compare to your Niche ?


I will be completely honest, if the grind size adjustment was better on the DF64 i would say it’s better in every way (except for work flow) imo. As I prefer the looks and the speed and the fluffy grinds but the burr adjustment really hurts it. In terms of taste, I can’t quite remember how the Niche tasted in the cup, that was maybe 4 grinders ago, I need to update my signature 🙈


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Kyle T said:


> ...I need to update my signature...


Aaahhh my bad, i just assumed that you still had your Niiche...thank you for your posts above


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Just wanted to provide a quick update on this. I recently started having issues with the burr adjustment becoming very stiff and very difficult to move accurately one handed. This was result in great difficulty dealing in for new coffees and was made even worse when someone gifted me 200g of Blue Mountain at Christmas! Anyway, after discussions with Bella Barista they have agreed to take it back and I have, for now, ordered a slightly imperfect SPTK 38 from Bella Barista to tide me over whilst I make a decision on which flat burr grinder I am going to purchase in the near future. It’s a great shame because I love the look and feel of the DF64P but I can no longer recommend the grinder with the burr adjustment as is.


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

Kyle T said:


> Just wanted to provide a quick update on this. I recently started having issues with the burr adjustment becoming very stiff and very difficult to move accurately one handed. This was result in great difficulty dealing in for new coffees and was made even worse when someone gifted me 200g of Blue Mountain at Christmas! Anyway, after discussions with Bella Barista they have agreed to take it back and I have, for now, ordered a slightly imperfect SPTK 38 from Bella Barista to tide me over whilst I make a decision on which flat burr grinder I am going to purchase in the near future. It’s a great shame because I love the look and feel of the DF64P but I can no longer recommend the grinder with the burr adjustment as is.


Thanks for the update @Kyle T , not the first time I've read this sort of thing about DF's, which subsequently was enough to put me off purchasing. Seem's like good service from Bella Barista however! Anything on your radar?


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

jackspro said:


> Thanks for the update @Kyle T , not the first time I've read this sort of thing about DF's, which subsequently was enough to put me off purchasing. Seem's like good service from Bella Barista however! Anything on your radar?


Honestly now that the original DF64’s are on Version 4 with most if not all issues sorted I may look at one of those. I went for the 64P as I mainly do espresso and prefer the design. Maybe in a few years the 64P will be worth getting once all of the wrinkles are ironed out! Having said all that, I just watched Lance Hendricks new review today for the DF83 and it seems very impressive.


----------

